# £350 to spend on a single speed - what to get?



## park1 (6 Aug 2012)

Looking to replace my road bike (57cm Lemond Alp D'Huez if anyone is interested £350) with a single speed as I only use the bike to commute to and from work abotu 3 miles. Most is pretty flat, but there is small steepish hill (about 50m long) at the end.

What do you experts think?


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2012)

specialized langster for that money


----------



## CopperCyclist (6 Aug 2012)

There was one for exactly that price on eBay a couple of days ago too, a new one.


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2012)

heres a few
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=specialized+langster&_sacat=382&_odkw=specialized&_osacat=382


----------



## park1 (6 Aug 2012)

Thanks guys, none for sale near me unfortunately, and i'm not keen on buying blind. Any other suggestions.

I quite like the drop handle bars, but would be just as happy with a flat bar.


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2012)

The revolution track is £350 if you are near an Ed Co Op.


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2012)

brand new or second hand ?


----------



## Dan B (6 Aug 2012)

3 miles? Personally I'd walk


----------



## park1 (6 Aug 2012)

jim55 said:


> brand new or second hand ?


 
Kind of depends on whether I can get something decent for that price. I'd rather get new, but something uprgradable would be nice.



Dan B said:


> 3 miles? Personally I'd walk


 
Didn't realise i was on walkchat.net  Seriously though I shattered both my heel bones about five years ago. A 3 mile walk on pavements causes aches and pains. Plus, spending money on shoes is no where near as fun as spending money on a bike!


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2012)

well tbh everything is upgradeable!!!lol ,id say get a bike with a good frame and forks as a starting point cos in reality youl prob want to change all the rest .
there is loadsa choice but personally id b looking at something second hand or even buy an older style road bike and convert it if u like tinkering (and they look really good) ,if ur going pre built then most bigger names have a ss offering in their range ,its just finding one at the right money ,no reccs as in "buy this,,,
"what i would say is dont limit yourself ,you may have to travel to get a bargain ,,as opposed to buying blind i think ul b very lucky to find exactly what u want and try before you buy ,unless you spend a good bit more and buy brand new from evans or such ,,,take ur pic"


----------



## park1 (6 Aug 2012)

Cheers Jim, yep I think the search wil be half the fun. Luckily I have a good mate who is a proper cycle head and likes his single speeds so i can get some advice from him. He's bit of a purist though and is all about self building - i'm not so mechanically gifted, and finding the time with a 3yr old daughter, and indulging my other passion which is kitesurfing, leaves little time for the necessary work.
If I can find a frame and some forks, there are some decent bike builders around that can help.


----------



## jim55 (6 Aug 2012)

there will prob b a fixed gear forum in yr area try london fixed gear and single speed (lfgss forum-theres prob a local "scene "thing for loadsa cheap parts if u go down the self build route


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2012)

The Edinburgh revolution track is a decent bike but a little heavy. On the lower end of the scale there's the Viking racemaster, it looks lovely with a retro paint scheme but again it'll weigh a ton. The genesis flyer is a lovely bike but it seems to be getting more and more expensive! Wish I still had mine and the day one cross!

The langsters ok but they are a responsive but harsh ride, you should look for a nice steel frame. There's plenty out there reduced at the moment. I've just purchased a jamis Sputnik. It's one of the cheapest bikes I've had and it's great. It'll take guards and a rack and rides lovely. They do one with a flat bar called the beatnik which is on sale at Evans at the moment, it's got lower end stuff than the Sputnik but a bargain. 

Just have a look around and ask on here for opinions if you're unsure, most now have discounts on them to start making way for new stock.


----------



## Alex11 (7 Aug 2012)

park1 said:


> Looking to replace my road bike (57cm Lemond Alp D'Huez if anyone is interested £350) with a single speed as I only use the bike to commute to and from work abotu 3 miles. Most is pretty flat, but there is small steepish hill (about 50m long) at the end.
> 
> What do you experts think?


 
I love the Giant Bowery personally, I think it's a beautiful bicycle, very stylish and modern. 
There is one basically brand new (less than 10 miles ridden) with Brookes bar tape on it in Bristol for £275. http://www.trade-it.co.uk/for-sale-...ot-18054334.html?impression=normal_impression

Short train ride from you in Plymouth and a beautiful bike.

What d'you think?


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Aug 2012)

Fuji Track is another option, had one, was a good bike.


----------



## Arsen Gere (7 Aug 2012)

There are a bunch of Fuji's on sale in Germany. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1746/fixed-gear-track.html 400E about £335.


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2012)

djb1971 said:


> The Edinburgh revolution track is a decent bike but a little heavy. On the lower end of the scale there's the Viking racemaster, it looks lovely with a retro paint scheme but again it'll weigh a ton.


I suspect you are right; I've got the Viking Road FX SS, the 53cm of it is 13kg, I've got the 56cm  Its fun though


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> I suspect you are right; I've got the Viking Road FX SS, the 53cm of it is 13kg, I've got the 56cm  Its fun though


 
A bargain for less than £200! I looked at them online but not seeing one in the flesh stopped me from buying. 13 kgs is on the heavy side but once rolling on fixed, who cares ! I may still get one and run it fixed over winter, I love the pale blue colour scheme on the racemaster.


----------



## HLaB (7 Aug 2012)

djb1971 said:


> A bargain for less than £200! I looked at them online but not seeing one in the flesh stopped me from buying. 13 kgs is on the heavy side but once rolling on fixed, who cares ! I may still get one and run it fixed over winter, I love the pale blue colour scheme on the racemaster.


I've done 875miles on mine in the two and a bit months I've had mine, its great fun indeed; I've not plucked up the courage to go fixed yet though. I think when I get my geared bike, I'll convert it to fixed.


----------



## simon.r (7 Aug 2012)

A little over your budget and you'd probably have to buy blind, but still worth considering IMO:

On-One Macinatohttps://www.cyclechat.net/threads/£350-to-spend-on-a-single-speed-what-to-get.107939/


----------



## park1 (7 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> I love the Giant Bowery personally, I think it's a beautiful bicycle, very stylish and modern.
> There is one basically brand new (less than 10 miles ridden) with Brookes bar tape on it in Bristol for £275. http://www.trade-it.co.uk/for-sale-...ot-18054334.html?impression=normal_impression
> 
> Short train ride from you in Plymouth and a beautiful bike.
> ...


----------



## park1 (7 Aug 2012)

Meant to say thanks alex11, umm that does look very nice. Size wise advert says its medium which is ok up to 6'1". Do you think thats right?


----------



## Alex11 (8 Aug 2012)

Yes that should be fine size wise. 

I've always been after a Bowery! That's the latest model too, perfect condition etc. you could just get the train up to Bristol and get the guy to meet you at Temple Meads?


----------



## steve broughton (9 Aug 2012)

djb1971 said:


> The Edinburgh revolution track is a decent bike but a little heavy.


 
I've a Revolution I'm 6' 3" and weigh 104 kg define heavy? lol I really like it and for the money i think its great value.


----------



## Dan_h (9 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Yes that should be fine size wise.
> 
> I've always been after a Bowery! That's the latest model too, perfect condition etc. you could just get the train up to Bristol and get the guy to meet you at Temple Meads?


 
I have one of those, that is the steel version (the previous models were all aluminium), I highly reccomend it, go and buy it!! I have had mine for about 6 months now and done everything from an 160k audax to a 10 mile time trial on it. Planning to take it to the track in a couple of weeks as well, a fine machine IMHO


----------



## Alex11 (10 Aug 2012)

I'm tempted to buy it!


----------



## Paul J (10 Aug 2012)

Dan B said:


> 3 miles? Personally I'd walk


 
Why walk if you can ride a bike! It's not the distance you ride but how much fun you have while riding.

I'd be tempted by the Edinburgh revolution track after riding my sons. They do a belt drive version as well but it might be a little too expensive.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2012)

Just to throw another hat into the ring, when I was in my local Halfords up in Edinburgh I noticed they have the Boardman fixed road bike at a reduced price of £250, now that to me was a bargain. Very nice bike with Richey finishing kit??!! Even has room for full mudguards the lot. Worth checking out your local store? Cannot see it online so might just be getting rid of stock??


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just to throw another hat into the ring, when I was in my local Halfords up in Edinburgh I noticed they have the Boardman fixed road bike at a reduced price of £250, now that to me was a bargain. Very nice bike with Richey finishing kit??!! Even has room for full mudguards the lot. Worth checking out your local store? Cannot see it online so might just be getting rid of stock??


The Muppets in the Dunfermline branch, didn't think Hellfrauds sold fixies any more!


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2012)

I'm selling an upgraded langster for £350 in the classifieds


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> The Muppets in the Dunfermline branch, didn't think Hellfrauds sold fixies any more!


 
One of the guys in there I always thought was fairly knowledgeable?? But have a feeling he may have left as I have not seen him in that branch for a while. BTW Kirkcaldy are even worse! Anyway Hermiston gate had the Boardman and if I was in the market for one that would be it, looks good bike?


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> One of the guys in there I always thought was fairly knowledgeable?? But have a feeling he may have left as I have not seen him in that branch for a while. BTW Kirkcaldy are even worse! Anyway Hermiston gate had the Boardman and if I was in the market for one that would be it, looks good bike?


Was it THIS one?

If so grab one if you see it, according to the Boardman bike site the TK series bike is 'not currently available in the UK'


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2012)

no not that one but hell that looks amaze balls


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> no not that one but hell that looks amaze balls


Certainly does, shame we 'aint getting it 

Mind you, at 6' 5" Boardman haven't yet made a frame big enough for me yet, so I doubt this would be any different 

Does looks feckin' great though


----------



## stevevw (14 Aug 2012)

As I have broken my shoulder and will be off my bikes for a long time you can have this for £350 plus postage. You would have to buy blind but if not delighted with a half price Bianchi I would have it back.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

stevevw said:


> You can have this for £350 plus postage


Is there a LINK missing to what bike this is for?


----------



## stevevw (14 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Is there a LINK missing to what bike this is for?


 I no understand what you are asking?


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2012)

stevevw said:


> As I have broken my shoulder and will be off my bikes for a long time you can have this for £350 plus postage. You would have to buy blind but if not delighted with a half price Bianchi I would have it back.


 
Suggests you have a bike for sale due to your injury, however, there is no link to what that bike is, or am I missing something?


stevevw said:


> I no understand what you are asking?


See above. Only asking as I'm after a fixed gear myself.


----------



## stevevw (14 Aug 2012)

Can you not see the picture of the Bianchi Pista in the post? I can see it on both my post and your quoted reply.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

It's a Bianchi Pista. Very nice bike, especially at the asking price.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

stevevw said:


> Can you not see the picture of the Bianchi Pista in the post? I can see it on both my post and your quoted reply.


 
Seeing it and knowing what it is aren't the same thing...

d.


----------



## Alex11 (14 Aug 2012)

What a gorgeous bicycle


----------



## edindave (14 Aug 2012)

simon.r said:


> A little over your budget and you'd probably have to buy blind, but still worth considering IMO:
> 
> On-One Macinato


 
Now that is nice!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Aug 2012)

stevevw said:


> As I have broken my shoulder and will be off my bikes for a long time you can have this for £350 plus postage. You would have to buy blind but if not delighted with a half price Bianchi I would have it back.



What a steal!


----------



## Scruffmonster (17 Aug 2012)

stevevw said:


> As I have broken my shoulder and will be off my bikes for a long time you can have this for £350 plus postage. You would have to buy blind but if not delighted with a half price Bianchi I would have it back.


 
Please tell me that's a huge frame that won't fit me. I've just spent that same money on a Fuji Track and I would gladly rush it back to the shop if this is in a midget size. (52cm)


----------



## JDP (17 Aug 2012)

Not wishing to jump on anyone's toes but.....what size is the Bianchi please?


----------



## stevevw (17 Aug 2012)

The Bianchi does not have a size sticker so i will have to get the tape out over the weekend. But I ride 56 to 58 bikes usually, so not near 53cm sorry


----------



## park1 (7 Sep 2012)

Plumped for a Revolution Track in the end as they were down to £290!
It arrived today and looks exactly what i was looking for, a solid simple bike for getting to and from work.
As the frame is aluminium, the down tube is quite large, like a geared road bike, so it doesnt have that skinny frame look steel bikes do, but the colours are nice and understated.
Big thumbs up for edinburgh bikes, bike was well put together and was out on it in about 15mins.
The gearing is 42/16 so about right for me at the moment. 
Am very pleased!!!


----------



## Brahan (13 Sep 2012)

stevevw said:


> As I have broken my shoulder and will be off my bikes for a long time you can have this for £350 plus postage. You would have to buy blind but if not delighted with a half price Bianchi I would have it back.


 
Hey Steve, I hope you're ok dude. Are you on the mend?


----------



## Psyclist (15 Sep 2012)

I built my Macinato for just under £300, had to buy used parts mainly though, but a brilliant bike for the money, I love it!


----------



## Old Plodder (16 Sep 2012)

Bit off topic, but I should have a Felt Dispatch on its way to me this week.

This is the time of year to buy what the shops haven't sold of this years models, as the new (next year) models are coming in to stock soon, & (some) people must have the latest/newest bike!

(Usually upto 40% discount if you look around.)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2232702, member: 1314"]It's a lovely, lovely, lovely bike. Built by a lovely, lovely, lovely man.[/quote]

Good to hear


----------

